# Pat Price



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I sailed with Pat in the Eden back in 63 also sailed with him on cunard also the Prospero one of CT Bowerings I know he was in the Port Montreal on the Crusader run last time I saw him was around 1973 he was working ashore then .


----------

